# [SOLVED] Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem[MOVED]



## Ice16 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

I have a Dell Inspiron 6400 Notebook that I am trying to wipe clean and restore with XP. The problem I have encountered is that dell could not send me a recovery cd, so I am installing the operating system and the drivers separately. 

So far, I installed XP SP3, but I cannot get all the origional drivers back. In particular, I cannot seem to find the correct display driver, as well as the dell specific drivers to get the FN keys to work again. To complicate the situation, the driver CD I received from Dell does not include an Inspiron 6400/E1505 as the supported devices, so I've been trying to download the drivers off the dell website.

I've read some other threads similiar to this, however I think dell has updated their site since so most of the links are now invalid.

Does anybody have any insight on how I should proceed?


Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem*

You can go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. Do not use their download manager, just click on the individual drivers and download separately

See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs


----------



## Ice16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem*

Hi simpswr,

Thanks for such a quick response. I've entered my service tag, and downloaded all the Recommended drivers. For the service tag I entered, there are no Video Adapter drivers listed. Without the video driver, the display is very choppy and I'm very limited to the resolution that I can choose. I've installed all the drivers in order up to the video adapter step.

Sorry, I left out that the service tag is: CG39CB1


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem*

Strange . . When I look at the initial list, no video drivers . . when I select the drop down for Video, I get these:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...temID=InspironI6400/E1505&TabIndex=&typeid=-1

Do you know what video card you have?

When I am not sure which video card, I start with the Intel and see if it does the trick

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=205126


----------



## Ice16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem*

Is there a US/Canada block on the dell site? I'm in Canada and whenever I try to go to the links you post, it gives me the dell site banner with an error saying the link no longer exists.

I think the Video Card might be a Dell Video card? Using a Dell Utility online from that Service Tag, it gives me this:

Part #: WF148 - Card, Graphics, 256MB, M54 I6400


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem[MOVED]*

That looks to be an ATI card . . on the first list of drivers, at the top is a drop down box that says "All" . . change that to "Video" and you get the full list.

See if this gets you to that driver:

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...typeid=-1&dateid=-1&formatid=-1&fileid=171079


----------



## Ice16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem[MOVED]*

I have tried switching browsers (including internet explorer, mozilla firefox, and Opera) but I still cannot view any of the links you are posting. I get an error "Error. Unable to retrieve the requested information" highlighted in red. The strange thing is I can view the link on my blackberry, but it converts it to a mobile version of the page so I lose the download button dell uses.

Is it possible to post the link to the direct download of the driver? Otherwise I'll do a google search for an ATI x1300 driver elsewhere?


----------



## Ice16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem[MOVED]*

Sorry for the double post, but for some reason I could not edit my last post.

I ended up google searching for the ATI x1300 driver, as I could not figure out the problem with the dell website. I installed the rest of the drivers and I'm now back up and running!!

Thanks so much for your help simpswr!!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Dell Inspiron 6400 Drivers Problem[MOVED]*

Glad you got it fixed!! No idea what the Dell problem was.


----------

